# RIP Joao



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

https://www.latimes.com/entertainme...rto-died-appreciation-pop-20190706-story.html



> The British Invasion gets all the ink, but in 1964, as the Beatles were upending pop culture, a record by a jazz hit-maker and a Brazilian bossa nova innovator stormed the Grammy Awards and the American charts.
> 
> Called "Getz/Gilberto" and featuring the breakout hit "The Girl From Ipanema," the collaborative effort won the album of the year trophy and turned saxophonist Stan Getz and João Gilberto, the intensely private Brazilian singer-guitarist, into an unlikely hit-making duo.


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you for this.

There is a little more on the WM thread.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

There are a handful of records which I collect in the sense that I have multiple copies of each, different pressings and releases, etc. in different formats (LP mono, stereo, tape, CD, SACD, etc.). One of this handful, and the one that I perhaps listen to the most in whatever pressing or version, is _Getz/Gilberto_. Is it my favorite single album of all time? Possibly. Today, having learned of Gilberto's death here on this website, certainly.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------

